# Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!



## Dok (9. März 2005)

So langsam wird es ernst, neben ein paar anderen Neuheiten wird auch in nächster Zeit unser FanShop an den Start gehen.

Ich würde nun gerne wissen, wie hoch der Bedarf an AB-Aufklebern ist, damit ich abschätzen kann, wie hoch meine Erstbestellung ausfallen muß.

Folgende Varianten werden wir anbieten

Eine ovale Variante in den Größen 10cm, 15cm und 20 cm in den folgenden Farben:

Type 1








Type 2 mit Nickname in Rot oder Schwarz












Type 3






KFZ Aufkleber in 45 cm breite in den Farben: Schwarz, Königsblau, Rot, Silber und Weiß


Type 4


----------



## MichaelB (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin,

je nach Preis würde ich ein paar entweder vom Typ1 oder auch vom Typ2 mit schwarzen Lettern nehmen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dok (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Der Preis wird bei den ovalen in 
10 und 15 cm bei ca. 0,80-0,90 EUR
in 20 cm bei ca. 1,20 EUR
und bei den KFZ unter 10,- EUR liegen


----------



## theactor (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

HI,

Ich finde Typ 2&3(königsblau  #6 ) schick und würde gern "zuschlagen" wenn es soweit ist!  #6 

 |wavey:

P.S. Nachttrag, falls es hilfreich ist:

Typ 2 gerne 5 mal
Typ 3 (königsblau) 2x


----------



## The_Duke (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Einmal KFZ in silber und je 3xTyp 2 in 20cm mit Nickname in schwarz und rot....

Ich freu mich schon drauf! #6  #6


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hey Dok

Ist der KFZ Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe? und von innen zu Bekleben oder ein ganz Normaler??
danke


----------



## Alf Stone (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich würde gerne Typ 4 für KFZ nehmen allerdings in durchsichtig, damit ich mir den in die die Heckscheibe kleben kann.
Wäre das machbar?
Ansonsten nehme ich noch einen ovalen von Typ 1 - 10 cm!
Danke und super das es so schnell konkret wurde!


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hätte auch auf jeden Fall Interesse an ein paar der kleineren Sorte mit Nicknamen !!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Dok (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ja das sind Heckscheibenaufkleber. Ich glaube das es die sowohl innen als auch außenklebend gibt. Das kläre ich aber noch ab.

Noch was zu den Preisen.
Wir möchten damit weiter nichts verdienen. Es kann aber sein das die Preise etwas schwanken, ja nachdem wie viele wir bei einer Bestellung ordern.


----------



## Dok (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Die Heckscheibenaufkleber sind im Prinzip einzelne Buchstaben auf einer Schablone.


----------



## Brummel (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hi Dok  #h ,

bei Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick würd ich mehrfach zuschlagen (ca 5-10 #6 )

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Kurzer (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moinsen,

hab mich für den 1. entschieden und würde mich wahnsinnig über nen schicken aufkleber freuen!

Jungs, macht was!

Gruß


----------



## buddha (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hi Dok, 
das ist ne gute Idee!!!
Ich möchte auch, wenns dann soweit ist, vom Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick >> 10 stck (5 stck. in 10 cm und 5 stck. in 20 cm) und vom Typ 4 (weiß, aussenklebend) 2 stck.


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin !

Bin dabei.

2 x Type 2 in 20cm, mit schwarzem Nickname

1 x Type 4 Königsblau


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Richtig klasse fänd ich, wenn auf dem KFZ Aufkleber noch der Nick stehen würde!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

.... joa wäre auch mit fünf Stück dabei ich hätte dann gerne

3 x Type 2 in 15cm, mit schwarzem Nickname
2 x Type 4 weiß

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Aalthorsten (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Jo dann mal los.

Ich nehme 5 Stk vom Typ 2 Nickname schwarz in 15cm.Und einen vom Typ 4 in Silber 

Echt eine supi Idee.Hoffentlich müssen wir nicht solange auf diese Schmuckstücke warten.


----------



## banditz (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

sicher brauch auch ich welche 
nehme 5Stk Typ 2  Nickname in schwarz  
und 5 stk Type 3


----------



## vk58 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich würde 10 Stück nehmen und zwar 3x Typ1 und 7x Typ 2 Nickname in schwarz


----------



## Micky (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

5 x TYP 2 (15 cm) - schwarzer Nickname

Danke !!!


----------



## sammycr65 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

ich auch - ich auch - ich auch

Hätte gerne 3 x Typ 2 mit rotem Nick bestellt!

Danke

der Sammy


----------



## dehw07 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

hallo ich auch,

2x typ 1 und typ3 würde ich nehmen.

gruß dehw07


----------



## Seelachs (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Servo,
bin dabei, mit einmal Typ 1


----------



## MelaS72 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dok,
> das ist ne gute Idee!!!
> Ich möchte auch, wenns dann soweit ist, vom Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick >> 10 stck (5 stck. in 10 cm und 5 stck. in 20 cm) und vom Typ 4 (weiß, aussenklebend) 2 stck.



für mich bitte auch. Danke


----------



## dorschhai (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall an Typ 2 (black nick) und 3 interesse!


----------



## merlinf2000 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Für mich bitte Typ1 

Danke
Fabian


----------



## bine (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Für mich bitte:
Typ 1   2x10cm
Typ 2   1x15cm  schwarz   Nick: Anni
Typ 2   1x15cm  schwarz   Nick: bine
Typ 2   1x20cm  schwarz   Nick: Anni
Typ 2   1x20cm  schwarz   Nick: bine
Typ 4   1x königsblau

Dannngeeeeee!!!  :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Kurzer (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin nochmal,

ich hätte gerne 5 x Typ 2 -> 15 cm mit "Kurzer" als Nickname.

Ich freu mich drauf, danke und Gruß


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

hey Leude
Muß man denn jetzt hier schon genau beschreiben welchen man wie oft haben möchte???
Dachte eigentlich hier ging es erstmal nur um ne übersicht??


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin Moin ,
3 x Typ 2 15 cm und 1 x Typ 4 Blau hätte ich gerne.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## anjischi (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

für mich Typ2 schwarz, 2 x15 cm, 1x20cm


----------



## dany345 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

sau geile idee!!!!!muss ich los werden!!!!

:g darf man dann auch werbung fahren oder ist des verboten
!!!???


----------



## sitzangler (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

4 mal Typ 2 rot
2 mal Kfz silber
2 mal Typ 4


                         der sitzangler #:


----------



## Skipper47 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Bitte 3x Typ 2, schwarz


----------



## **bass** (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

hallo,
für mich bitte 2*typ3 in 10cm
                   1*typ3 in 20cm
danke


----------



## haukep (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Also ich würde wohl Typ2 in schwarz nehmen! #6 Sehen super aus die Dingerchen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Da kann ja congermichi langsam die Maschinen anwerfen))
Klasse Entwürfe übrigens))


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Gibt es noch eine bessere Lösung für eine Bestellung.
Ich habe das Gefühl , Dok lässt sich da noch etwas einfallen.
Die Sache hier wird ja sonst noch undurchschaubar.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Das ist hier nicht die Bestellung, sondern die Abklärung, wieviele Dok ungefähr für den Anfang drucken lässt.
Demnächst stehen ja wieder eingie Neuerungen an, ab dann werden auch die Bestellungen gehen.


----------



## theactor (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Aaah, okay - das wäre jetzt meine nächste Frage gewesen.
Also erstmal Interessebekundung, welche die Mehrheit haben möchte, right?

 |wavey:


----------



## totti (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin , 

na ich möchte diesen Thread nicht auswerten auf Mengen der Aufkleber  :q 

Macht es nicht Sinn so etwas wie ne Excel-Tabelle einzustellen wo jeder mit Nickangabe die gewünschten Mengen eintragen kann??? 

Gruß 
Totti  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Nein, soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe, wird es alle geben, hier gehts nur darum zu sehen welche Stückzahlen von den einzelnen Doik da jeweils bestellt.


----------



## andyleverkusen (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hallo!
Also zwei Stück vom Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick wäre nicht schlecht!
Gute Idee!
MfG!


----------



## nikmark (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich täte mich für Typ 2 als Innenaufkleber interessieren. (2 Stück)
Nick in schwarz.

Nikmark


----------



## Reisender (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

#h#h Ich hätte gerne auch 2 stück mit meinem namen (Reisender) in schwarz...#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hi Thomas!
Alles klaro!
Hatte nur die Vermutung dass, einige Leute glauben könnten, hier könnte man auch gleich seine Bestellung abgeben.

Ich hätte auch Interesse an: 5x Type 2 mit Nickname in Rot oder Schwarz
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

2x Typ 2 
15 cm...
Nickname in Schwarz...


----------



## Muldentaler77 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

3 mal Typ 2 und ein mal Typ 4 (schwarz)

mfg

Rene


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

SUUUUUPER!
Hab's oben eingetragen, die Bestelladresse findet man dann doch sicher an der selben Stelle, oder?


----------



## karlosito (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

is nur typ4 ein aufkleber, oder kann man die andern auch dafür verwenden?


----------



## Mendossa (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin, moin,

also ich hätte auch gern 3 vom Typ 2 mit rotem Nick und einen vom Typ 4 entweder silber oder königsblau - hängt von der Farbe meines Dienstwagen ab, den ich voraussichtlich nächste oder übernächste Woche bekommen soll.

Gruß Mendossa


----------



## Öger (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin, Moin...

ich hätte gerne 10 x  *Type 2 * in der Grösse 10 cm mit Nickname in der Farbe Schwarz.

Freue mich, dass das nun doch noch klappt...  #6 

Vorab schon einmal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!!!!!  

Herzliche Grüsse  |wavey: 

Öger


----------



## killerkarpfen (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

eine super idee
würde vom typ1   2st. in 10 und 2  in15cm 
nehmen 
      gruss killerkarpfen


----------



## killerkarpfen (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

und  bitte 2 st. von typ 2  in 15cm 
nickname in schwarz hatte es eben vergessen 

       gruss  killerkarpfen


----------



## Mac Adi (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Super Idee#6 


nehme von jedem Typ mind. einen.

Also wie folgt: 2x Typ 1   1x 10cm  und 1x 15cm#q 
2x Typ 2 sowie Nickname schwarz und rot = Anzahl gesamt 4  siehe oben je einmal 10 cm und einmal 15cm 
2x Typ 3 |kopfkrat  10 und 15cm jeweils 1x
1x Auto innen klebend 

Hoffe man kann durchblicken:g


Gruß Mac Adi


----------



## vaaberg (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

...............und für mich 2 Stück Typ 2 mit Nicknamen in schwarz und einen in silber.
Wenn machbar.    Wieviel Rabatt  bei Vorkasse oder Barzahlung ? hähähähäh

Gruß Vaaberg


----------



## karlosito (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

ich würde gerne einen für meinen wagen haben, aber eher vom typ I oder typ II, wenn das geht


----------



## bastelberg (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hai,
finde eigendlich alle Typen cool. Aber besonders für's Auto denke ich passt Typ 4 am besten. Von Typ 2 bräuchte auch 2 Stck  #h Basti
 #6 Super Sache


----------



## Lotte (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

moin-moin,

typ 2 mit schwarzem nick!!! ca. 2-5 mal!!!


----------



## das_angel_eumel (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich könnte mich für 2 x Typ 1 und 2 x Typ 2 schwarzer Nick alle in 15 cm begeistern. Ausserdem 1 x Typ 4 (Heckscheibe innenklebend in silber)


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Königsblau kommt mir nirgendwo hin !!!!! |wavey: 
Und wenn Ihr schon nicht schwarz-gelb im Angebot habt, dann lieber silber.

Aber mit Nick in schwarz hätte ich gerne 3 mal, allerdings mit meinem eigenen Nick !!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Zanderkisser (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Geile Sache!!!!

Also 5x Typ 2 mit rotem Nick würd ich mindestens nehmen....

Gruß zanderkisser


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich find die Begeisterung ja klasse, aber mal eine Frage (wenn ich mir die Bestellmengen Einzelner so anschaue): Wo wollt Ihr denn die alle hinkleben????????


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

2xAngelkisten
2x je ein Auto
1x Reserve = 5 Stück   :q


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wollt Ihr denn die alle hinkleben????????



Na im Sommer am Strand auf meinen Stringtanga, damit die Mädels gleich wissen, wie und wo man mich wiederfindet... :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  #h  |wavey:


----------



## fishmanschorsch (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätte gerne 3x Typ 2 in schwarz / 15cm  und 1x Typ 4 in silber


----------



## Gator01 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hi - ich möchte 3x Typ 1 - Danke


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

hi doc#h 

Ich würd gern den Typ 1 und den Typ 2 ( mit Nick in Schwarz) je 2 x mein eigen nennen ,jeweils einmal 10 cm und 15 cm.
Wie weit sind denn die entgültigen Planungen ?|kopfkrat


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

#6 bitte 2x Typ 2= 15cm Nick in Rot und 1x Typ4= rot.

Das wäre echt toll!!#h


----------



## Klaus S. (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hi, wäre auch dabei mit 5x Typ 2 (schwarz) in 10cm und 5x Typ 2 (schwarz) 20cm. 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Bitte 3x Typ 2 in schwarz, 20cm#6


----------



## Rotauge (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Typ 2    2 X


----------



## Stefan6 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Schöne Sache#h 

Ich nehme 2x Typ1 in 10cm
               3x Typ 2 in 10cm,Nick rot
               2x Typ 3 in 10cm:m


----------



## Supporter (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Bion auch dabei,würde von jedem etwas bestellen,am besten wäre Heckscheibe+Nickname |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich würde vier Stück Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick nehmen.  :m

Mein Auto bleibt aber Jungfrau!  #6


----------



## Seehaeschen (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Für mich 1x Typ 2 in rot u. 15cm sowie 1x Typ 3
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Supporter (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Type 4 +Nickname,das wäre SUPI |wavey:


----------



## siegbert (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

hallo,
habe für typ 2 (schwarz) und 4 gestimmt nehme dann auch zwei vom typ 2


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Schön, daß Du (Ihr) das in die Gänge bringt.#6
Ist ja ein Haufen Arbeit und Rennerei.
Rrrrrrrespekt und Dank!

Typ 1, 2 und 3 je 1 mal in 15 und 20 cm = Stückern 6
Typ 2 dabei 1 mal Schrift in schwarz, 1 mal in rot (egal welcher)

Viel hilft viel!:q


----------



## Torsk1 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hallo,

3x Typ 2 in 15cm mit schwarzem Nickname wäre super!!!!


----------



## afischi (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin,

endlich!!!!!
würde 3 x Typ3 nehmen und 1 x Typ 2 Nick rot jeweils 20 cm nehmen.


----------



## Hummer (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

2x2 mit gekochtemhummerroten :q nick! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich würde 2 x Typ2 in schwarz und 1 x Typ 4 in Königsblau nehmen.
Super Sache  #6  #6


----------



## ollidi (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

5x Typ 2 mit schwarzer Schrift.


----------



## killerkarpfen (9. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

aufkleber sicher aber was ich auch sehr gerne hätte
währen einige schöne aufnäher gibt
es sowas von anglerboard


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



> währen einige schöne aufnäher gibt
> es sowas von anglerboard


Aufnäher, Caps, Shirts, Aschenbecher, Feuerzeuge, Kulis etc. ist alles in Planung und wird nach und nach kommen. 
Als erstes alles rund ums aufnähen und sticken, der Rest dann nach und nach. 
Da das alles (wie hier auch) erst mal organisatorisch abgeklärt werden muss, können wir aber noch keinen genauen Zeitplan dafür nennen, das kommt auch immer auf die jeweiligen Lieferanten/Partner an.
Sobald als möglich wird abr alles kommen und eingestellt werden.


----------



## folkfriend (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Die Heckscheibenaufkleber sind im Prinzip einzelne Buchstaben auf einer Schablone.



...genau von den Aufklebern brauch ich mindestens 2 (Farbe: alles außer Weiß) 
Von Außen anzubringen für VW T4


----------



## Lofote (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätt gerne 4x Typ 2 in 15cm, 2x schwarzer Nick und 2x roter Nick

 Lofote#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

konkreter Bedarf : 6 mal Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick --- je 3x 10/15cm  #h


----------



## fred78 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

2x Typ 4 in schwarz und 5x Typ 2 mit roter Schrift wär ich sehr interresiert dran.

gruß fred


----------



## Angelbaby (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Also ich hätte an Typ 2 mit rotem Nick interesse


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Super bin dabei 5Stck. von der Gr.2


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Also ich würde den blauen oder weißen Heckscheibenaufkleber nehmen. Fände es auch klasse, wenn da der Nick mit drauf wäre, aber da es ja einzelne Buchstaben sind, ist das natürlich Käse ... kann man sich ja auch selbst noch drunterbasteln. Also die Vorstellung, dass jemand vor mir fährt und ich sehe, er ist im Anglerboard und kann zuhause nachschauen in seinem Profil, wer er ist -> dann PN und "hab Dich heut gesehen auf der A7" find ich einfach GEIL


----------



## Palometta (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätte auch Intresse an einem Heckscheibenaufkleber , natürlich von innen zu bekleben ....alles andere kommt mich nicht auf Auto .


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## René F (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Der Typ 2 mit Nickname in rot - coole Idee.
Würde auch 5 nehmen...


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Typ 4 in Silber.


----------



## Milano (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

An 5 Stück, Typ 2, mit rotem Nickname hätte ich Interesse.

Herzliche Grüße und
PETRI HEIL von
Milano


----------



## das_angel_eumel (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Wenn ich hier diese "Bestellungen" sehe, komme ich ins Grübeln, ob ich mich nicht mit Aufklebern selbständig machen sollte :q :q :q


----------



## ThomasRö (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hab ich das letztens losgetreten? ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45578)
Naja mein Schaden solls nicht sein 
Ich melde hier auch mal Bedarf an 3 mal Type 2 an.


----------



## scholle01 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Auch KFZ haben will, von innen zu kleben!!

Mit Nick wär doppelt schön.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich melde Bedarf beim Typ 2 mit Schwarzen Buchstaben an. Davon will ich 2 Stück


----------



## Jirko (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

...grandios martin #6... fehlt aber noch ne 9. option: termin autolackierung 

PS - @congermichi: wie tief hast´n inne tasche gegriffen?


----------



## Magic_Moses (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Typ 2 in Schwarz und in allen vorhandenen Größen jeweils 1x.
Wäre prima, wenn man die Teile von innen an die Scheibe kleben kann.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich auch

2 x Typ 2 in rot 10 cm
2 x Typ 3 in rot 15 cm

Schauen toll aus


Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## Logo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich würde auch 4 Stück Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick nehmen 

gruss Logo


----------



## DanielV64 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hey Dok,

wenn es soweit ist würde ich 3x Typ 2 mit schwarzem nick
                                        1x Typ 4 in silber

danke.  Petri Daniel


----------



## lordwuddy (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich würde auch 4 Stück nehmen mit 2 mal rot und 2 mal schwarzem Nick.
lordwuddy


----------



## Butter (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin!
Für mich 3 Stück, Typ 2, Nickname rot, 15 cm.

Gruß
Butter


----------



## JuergenS (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Mahlzeit. Wenn es denn soweit ist hätt ich gerneauch welche.
3 x Typ 2 ,Name in schwarz und 1 x Typ 4


----------



## marioschreiber (11. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

1x Typ 4 in Weiß, und 1x Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick !


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Der Typ 2 mit Nickname scheint aber hire "der Renner" zu sein.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Da ich ja schon bedarf angemeldet habe bin ich dafür dass diejenigen die als nächstes welche kriegen immer eine PN geschickt bekommen. Wie soll ich eigentlich zahlen(auf welchem Weg).


----------



## Hering-ASS (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätte dann gern:  2xTyp 2 in rot


----------



## JonasH (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

ICh würde wohl 2-5 mal den Type 1 nehmen  
Schön ein bisschen aufn fahrradanhänger und Angelkoffer kleben


----------



## Supporter (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja schon bedarf angemeldet habe bin ich dafür dass diejenigen die als nächstes welche kriegen immer eine PN geschickt bekommen. Wie soll ich eigentlich zahlen(auf welchem Weg).


Denke mal,sie werden bald im "Fanshop"auftauchen"dort wirst du sie dann auch bestellen können |wavey:


----------



## forellenjäger (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moinsen,

also das nenn ich doch mal ne gute Sache #6 ich würde gerne 2 von typ 2 mit schwarzem nickname nehmen 
also wenn es soweit ist dann last mal ein paar Infos rüberschwimmen.



Petri Heil und allzeit volle netze #: 

Gruß Forellenjäger


----------



## Goonch (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätte gerne 4x Typ 2 rot 10cm


----------



## Supporter (12. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

......würde auch gerne wissen,wann man(ich)bestellen kann |wavey:


----------



## dehw07 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

hallo,
ich würde 2x den typ 4 nehmen.
gruß dehw07


----------



## lupo (13. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hallo,
ich hätte gerne 3 Aufkleber von Typ 2
1x in schwarz, 2 x in Rot.

#hLupo

Frühe Angel fängt den Fisch    #:


----------



## ShogunZ (13. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hallo zusammen, wenn´s soweit ist, möchte ich bitte auch 2x Typ2 mit schwarzem Nick in 10cm.
Danke schon mal!

MfG Tom


----------



## homer01 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

super idee

3x typ 2 mit schwarzem nik in 10 cm bitte


----------



## Fischdödl (14. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich auch haben will.5X Type 2 mit Rotem Nick und 1X Type 4 in Königsblau.

Gruß Fischdödl#h


----------



## Shane (14. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hi,
5 mal Typ 2,Nick in schwarz


----------



## Nordmann1 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hei, 
so eine Idee hatte ich auch schon.Ich nehme 2 St. Typ 2 roter Nick.Kann betimmt ganz nützlich sein für unterwegs.Ist ganz gut ,wenn man weiß ,woran man ist.
Nach dem Motto :BORDIES helfen BORDIES!!!


----------



## bloody beginner (14. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Das mit dem Nick ist eine Super-Idee !!

Machen !!


----------



## skipandi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin, ich möchte gerne 3 mal typ 2 mit Nick in Rot in 15 cm und einen Kfz in königsblau.Danke im Voraus!   :m    |wavey:


----------



## Pixelschreck (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Moin 1
3 x Type 2 Nick rot 20cm und 2 x Type 3 (mit Nick???)

Gruß
jens


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hallo,

ich hätte gerne 2 x Typ 2, 10 cm mit Nick in schwarz!!!

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## eddy (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hi
Ich wäre mit 2x Type 2 mit Nick in rot dabei.
Gruß eddy


----------



## eddy (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Sorry 

In 15cm


----------



## Nebelung (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Boah super!

Ich weiß gar nicht wieviel ich brauche, aber bestimmt Typ 2 so 5-10 und den KFZ in Königsblau 2-6 mal, son VW Bus hat viiiiieeeeeeel Platz und man gar nicht deutlich genug zu seinem Hobby und dem Board stehen.

Grüße 

Sven


----------



## Fitti (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Typ 2 mit roter und schwarzer Schrift (je einen)


----------



## Nebelung (15. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hoppla, hab ich vor lauter Aufregung gar nicht gesehen:

Typ 2 in 15 cm


----------



## Gast 1 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätte gerne den Nr. 1

mindestens 3 mal.

Wer kontaktietrt mich?
Wo soll ich bezahlen?
Gibt es Sammelbestellungen?


----------



## Pickerfan (16. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Nabend
das hat ja was. 
Ich nehm einmal Typ3 in blau und einmal Typ2 mit schwarzem Nick


----------



## jeracom (17. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Na dann will ich auch mal  

ich hätte gerne 5 x Typ 2, 10 cm mit Nick in Rot!!!

Gruß Jens


----------



## ThomasRö (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hätte was zur Organisatioon: Am besten wäre es doch wenn ein Brief mit dem Geld und Bestelliste und einem an sich selbst adressierten Rückumschlag schickt. Das würde denn Organisatoren eine Menge Arbeit erleichtern#6


----------



## greg danielz (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Günstig aufkleber könnt ihr bei www.hauptstadtader.de machen lassen...


----------



## ThomasRö (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				greg danielz schrieb:
			
		

> Günstig aufkleber könnt ihr bei www.hauptstadtader.de machen lassen...


Wow ich glaube die sind wirklich günstig


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hallo,

ich finde Typ 2 ( schwarz )gut und hätte auch gerne 10 Stück 
( 5 x 10 cm + 5 x 20 cm).

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Dani_CH (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

ich nehm 2x Typ 3 mit nick..kannst ja per pm die bankverbindung + Porto durchgeben- ich überweise es Dir- denke mal in die Schweiz wirds nicht gerade billig. Gruss Dani


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Jungs !
Laaaaangsam !
Dok sagte doch das es die dämnächst im AB-Fanshop gibt. 
Diese Umfrage ist doch nur um abzusehen wie der Bedarf ist, und daraufhin die zu produzierende Menge.

Wenn es soweit ist dann ganz normal bestellen !


----------



## Pete (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

he, lackaffe...
genau das gleiche geht mir seit einer woche durch den kopf...alle, die hier gepostet haben, sollten wissen, dass dok lediglich eine phi-mal-daumen-kalkulation draus machen wollte, um die größenordnung für den druck bei congermichi abschätzen zu können...im shop wirds dann richtig mit bestellnummer, angaben zu anschrift etc. zugehen...also werdt ihr da alle, die hier was ordern wollten, noch einmal ranmüssen...


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Alle so ungeduldig ! (Jungspundte) 
Sieht Anglern garnicht ähnlich !


----------



## andreasm (18. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Super Idee,

3x Typ1
2x Typ4 Königsblau
#6 #6


----------



## Mr.Teeq (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

wenns dann soweit ist, hätte ich doch gerne:   :m  :m 

2x Typ 2 in schwarz 10cm
1x Typ 2 in schwarz 15cm
2x Typ 1     15cm

klasse teile  :m  :m


----------



## Mr.Teeq (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

muss mich grad mal outen: bin anscheinend zu blöd den fanshop zu finden?! #d  #d  #c  #c 
kann mir mal einer erklären wo sich der versteckt?  ;+ 

mfg


----------



## Dom (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ist der KFZ Aufkleber auch als Type4 erhaeltlich?


----------



## Pete (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

der fanshop ist auf der ab-startseite zu finden (index)...noch aber ist er nicht aktiviert...dok wird sich dann melden, wenns soweit ist....


----------



## The_Duke (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Alle so ungeduldig ! (Jungspundte)
> Sieht Anglern garnicht ähnlich !



Mario...ich bin zwar ein alter Sack aber trotzdem kann ichs nich erwarten, daß ich endlich mit nem großen Heckscheibenaufkleber kund tun kann, daß ich User im besten Angler-Forum bin!  #6


----------



## Mr.Teeq (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

@ pete

danke!  #6


----------



## Supporter (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Denke mal,alle sind "ge.l"auf die Aufkleber,wann ist es soweit? |wavey:


----------



## karlosito (19. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

einen fürs auto bitte typ4 silber ohne boardnamen#6


----------



## herrm (20. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

moin,
würde zwei typ 2 nehmen schwarz und zwei typ 4 königsblau.


----------



## Skorpion (20. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich hab jetzt auch abgestimmt. 2x typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick und 1x typ 4 in Blau.


----------



## Baddy89 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich würde 1x Typ 2 mit schwarzem Nick nehmen. Kommt auf meinen Fahrradanhänger drauf


----------



## Waldemar (23. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hallo,
 ich würde von der Nr. 2- 4 stk. nehmen und Nr. 4 in schwarz 2 stk.

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## voice (24. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

4x nr 2 mit schwarzer schrift wäre toll
voice


----------



## HighHard (24. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Servus!  #h 

Ich hätte gerne so ca. zwei Stück vom Typ 2 in schwarz!

Danke... |supergri


----------



## ThomasRö (25. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> he, lackaffe...
> genau das gleiche geht mir seit einer woche durch den kopf...alle, die hier gepostet haben, sollten wissen, dass dok lediglich eine phi-mal-daumen-kalkulation draus machen wollte, um die größenordnung für den druck bei congermichi abschätzen zu können...im shop wirds dann richtig mit bestellnummer, angaben zu anschrift etc. zugehen...also werdt ihr da alle, die hier was ordern wollten, noch einmal ranmüssen...


Schon klar...an einen Boardnamen allein kann man keinen Aufkleber schicken


----------



## dorschangler12345 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

typ 2 ^^


----------



## Onkel Petrus (6. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hey wann kommen die Dinger denn nun?


----------



## Dok (6. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Die Frage passt wie die Fast auf´s Auge... 

Es kann losgehen, der Fanshop ist ab sofort aktiv.

Leider sind die Kappen und die Weißen Aufnäher noch nicht eingetroffen, sollten aber diese Woche noch kommen.

*Ganz Wichtig!!!*
Bei den einzelnen Artikeln die Hinweise auf Lieferzeiten und vor allem *Versandkosten* beachten!!!
Aus rechtlichen Gründen werden die pauschalen Versandkosten zunächst immer berechnet. Bei Bestellungen die nur Artikel enthalten die in einem Umschlag passen erhaltet Ihr eine geänderte Rechnung!!!


----------



## Nebelung (6. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hurra!

Dann will ich doch nachher direkt mal da Tuningmaterial für meinen Bus bei Euch bestellen.

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Supporter (6. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Habe gerade auch mal Aufkleber geordert,mal sehen wie das mit dem Fan-Shop so läuft |wavey:


----------



## bastelberg (8. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

:q hab auch heute Aufkleber bestellt. Mal sehen wie die sich auch unserer Merry machen. Und was meine bessere Hälfte dazu sagt. Normalerweise kommt nichts auf die Schüssel. |supergri


----------



## bienne0 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hoi, nur S C H A D E das die Lieferkosten in die Schweiz so hoch sind (25.- Euro!).:r 
Ich weiss nicht,habe schon viele Sachen über Anbieter die auf dem AB werben bezogen, doch nie mehr als max.15.- Euro dafür bezahlt.#d  Nun ja, bin hier der einzige Exote ( Bayer) auf den 3 Seen (Bieler-,Neuenburger-und Murtensee)#h ,wäre ich auch noch der Einzige im AB-Look gewesen.#6 
Gruss aus dem Exil bienne0


----------



## Neffifisch (14. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Freut mich das zu lesen, wollte mir nämlich auch gerne eine Aufnäher und Aufkleber zulegen, doch die 5 Euronen Porto sind schon etwas ernüchternd. Nehme dich beim Wort, dass es auch max.für 1,44 € Großbiefporto verschickt wird und bestelle gerne wenn ich dein O.K habe. 

Gruß Neffifisch

P.S. Wollte gerade bestellen, aber wenn man neu ist geht ja nichts ohne Vorauskasse oder Scheck. Wie schaut es dann aus mit den Versandkosten, wollte 2 Aufnäher und 2 Aufkleber (10 cm) ???????


----------



## jeracom (15. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Habe am 8.4 bestellt und ist auch schon gleich bezahlt. 
Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt ...

  #6


----------



## bastelberg (16. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hai,
Ich wart' auch schon gespannt auf die Lieferung


----------



## Supporter (21. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Meine sind heute angekommen,mehr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50913


----------



## Garfield0815 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Meine sind heute angekommen,mehr hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50913


Dito #6  #6


----------



## jeracom (22. April 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

meine sind noch nicht da :c


----------



## Fischdödl (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich habe am 28.4. Überwiesen.Vorgestern ist mir gesagt worden das nach mehrfacher Durchsicht deren Konto kein Geldeingang festgestellt wurde.Ich habe bei mir auch nochmal geschaut und das Geld ist am 28.4. raus und das habe ich denen auch kopiert und geschickt.Und jetzt bekomme ich gar keine Antwort mehr:r#d#d#dDer blöde Aufkleber ist nach 15 Tagen immer noch in bearbeitung.Drucken die den extra für mich|kopfkrat:r


----------



## The_Duke (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Haste mal deine Eingänge gecheckt? Vielleicht hattest ja nen Zahlendreher in der Überweisung und sie kam zurück?
Is mir auch schon passiert....hab damals Terz gemacht, bis ich bemerkt hatte, daß die Euronen wieder lieb und brav auf meinem Konto geschlummert hatten


----------



## Fischdödl (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ja auch das habe ich gestern gescheckt.Ist nix wieder gekommen.Was ich nicht kapieren kann das die keinen Geldeingang verzeichnen können#dDenn wenn das Geld nicht zurück kommt muß es ja richtig angekommen sein.


----------



## krauthi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

ich habe auch noch nichts erhalten und warte auch schon seit ende april drauf

gruß krauthi


----------



## wodibo (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ich kümmer mich mal drum und frag nach was los ist :

So lange bitte noch einen Moment Geduld. Keiner von uns ist ein Profi in diesen Dingen  #t


----------



## Supporter (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kümmer mich mal drum und frag nach was los ist :
> 
> So lange bitte noch einen Moment Geduld. Keiner von uns ist ein Profi in diesen Dingen  #t


 #6  #6  #6 ,kann nur sagen,bei mir ging das ganz schnell,habe aber auch sofort nach Erscheinen bestellt,kann ja sein,das der run auf die Aufkleber danach sehr groß war


----------



## Timmy (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Warte seit dem 22.04. auf die Aufkleber, aber die werden schon noch kommen!!!

Hätte sie gerne auf mein Boot in Schweden "gepappt", also bis zum 26.05. müssten sie da sein. Und wenn nicht, sterb ich auch nicht dran.........


----------



## Fischdödl (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kümmer mich mal drum und frag nach was los ist :



#6#6#6Finde ich nett von dir.Aber ich habe mich ja auch schon drum gekümmert und man meinte sie haben noch keinen Geldeingang von mir,obwohl das Geld schon am 28.April bei mir vom Konto ist.Die meinten sie würden das jetzt wohl losschicken,auch wenn sie wegen dem Geld in die Röhre gucken müssten;+#dDas will ich ja auch nicht,ist aber schon komisch;+Ich habe ja jetzt das zweite mal da bestellt weil ich beim ersten was vergessen hatte#qUnd da hat alles prima geklappt#6


----------



## wodibo (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

@Fischdödel

da müsstest Du zu Deiner Bank gehen und einen Nachforschungsantrag stellen. Wenn auf dem anderen Konto kein Eingang zu verzeichnen ist, kannst nur Du das in die Hand nehmen und über Deine Bank überprüfen lassen :m


----------



## krauthi (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

vielen dank  wodibo   meine aufkleber sind heute angekommen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Fischdödl (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Meine sind auch heute angekommen#6Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch drum kümmern wo das Geld geblieben ist;+


----------



## wodibo (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				Fischdödl schrieb:
			
		

> Meine sind auch heute angekommen#6Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch drum kümmern wo das Geld geblieben ist;+



Wäre nett wenn Du dann auch darüber Bescheid gibst #6
Du weißt wie schnell ein guter Ruf ruiniert ist!


----------



## Supporter (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Und alle Bilder von Euren goilen Dingern,dann büdde hier rein
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=747255#post747255
 :m


----------



## Fischdödl (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nett wenn Du dann auch darüber Bescheid gibst #6
> Du weißt wie schnell ein guter Ruf ruiniert ist!



Natürlich werde ich Bescheid geben.Ich muß dem Team auch hier ein fettes Kompliment machen das sie mir den Aufkleber trotzdem geschickt haben#r#rMacht auch nicht jeder.Was ich nur komisch finde,das wenn ein Zahlendreher drin ist kommt das Geld zurück;+Und beim ersten mal hat auch alles prima geklappt.Also hier nochmal ein ganz fettes Lob,der Service ist Top#6Ich war heute bei der Bank...ähhh gestern,und hoffe das ich bald erfahre wo das Geld ist;+


----------



## Seehaeschen (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Hab meine auch gestern erhalten  #6 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Fischdödl (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Das Geld ist wohl gestern aufgetaucht.Da haben die Banken wohl mal so richtig Kacke gebaut.Kann ja nicht sein das die 20 Tage brauchen um das geld zu transferieren#d#dIch hoffe das ihr denen mal so richtig die meinung sagt.Nochmal ein dickes Lob ans Anglerboard für den tollen Service#6#6#6Und ich hoffe das ich nicht das letzte mal bestellen durfte|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## gerstmichel (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

HI,
hab bestellt (Freitag ?) und immer noch keine Rechnung. Wie lange dauert denn sowas ungefähr?


----------



## Fischdödl (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

mach mal langsam,wir hatten am Montag Feiertag:m


----------



## gerstmichel (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Ja aber heute ist Donnerstag...#t |kopfkrat 

Die Feiertage gehören abgeschaft !! Jawoll. Da kann es mit Deutschalnd ja nur abwärts gehen...|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Ich wollt ja nur mal wissen wie lange sowas dauern kann - so in ATen.;+ |supergri


----------



## gerstmichel (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Nich hauen, hab die Rechnung grad bekommen und schon überwiesen.:m 

Freu mich schon auf die Aufkleber.... mein Auto auch....|supergri


----------



## Milano (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

#hHallo Doc,
ich bitte um Zusendung folgender Aufkleber:
- 4  Typ 2,  10 cm, roter Nickname
- 4  Typ 2,  15 cm, roter Nickname
- 4  Typ 2,  20 cm, roter Nickname; Danke!


----------



## Fischdödl (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Nich hauen, hab die Rechnung grad bekommen und schon überwiesen.:m
> 
> Freu mich schon auf die Aufkleber.... mein Auto auch....|supergri



siehste:m


----------



## Fischdödl (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				Milano schrieb:
			
		

> #hHallo Doc,
> ich bitte um Zusendung folgender Aufkleber:
> - 4  Typ 2,  10 cm, roter Nickname
> - 4  Typ 2,  15 cm, roter Nickname
> - 4  Typ 2,  20 cm, roter Nickname; Danke!



ähhh,ich glaub du musst die schon im Shop bestellen|kopfkrat


----------



## Milano (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

#hHallo Fischdödl,
danke, ich glaube ich werde alt.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

meine Überweisung is auch grad raus !!!    |supergri    :m


----------



## Dok (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

So der Shop berechnet die Versandkosten jetzt auch dynamisch. D.H. ihr braucht nicht mehr auf der PDF-Rechnung zu warten!


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

.ich würde typ2 mit der schwarzen schrift nehmen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				FF_EXPERTS-89 schrieb:
			
		

> .ich würde typ2 mit der schwarzen schrift nehmen


Hallo,
bestell die bitte im Fanshop, hier wird Dok deinen Wunsch warscheinlich nicht warnehmen.


----------



## gerstmichel (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Na, nun hab ich die Aufkleber und einen gleich verwurstet !!! :q 







Geil gell?


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Na, nun hab ich die Aufkleber und einen gleich verwurstet !!! :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bilder die lokal auf dem rechner liegen kannste nicht verlinken!!!

kleiner machen und als anhang rein

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Micky (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> :q Geil gell?


 Bis auf das Auto... sicher  #6 |supergri 
Ich hoffe das meine Aufkleber morgen auch endlich kommen !!!


----------



## gerstmichel (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf das Auto... sicher  #6 |supergri
> Ich hoffe das meine Aufkleber morgen auch endlich kommen !!!


 
Was hast du den gegen mein Auto ? |gr: 

Ich nehme mal an du hast gar kein Auto, sondern fährst so'n Golf, wa!?:v 

Naja, irgendwann wirst auch du bekehrt...:m


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du den gegen mein Auto ? |gr:
> 
> Ich nehme mal an du hast gar kein Auto, sondern fährst so'n Golf, wa!?:v



@ Michel

Recht hasse !!! OPEL Fah'n is wie wennse flexen tus  :m  :m  :m  !!!

Und Golf fahren können eben nur feine Leute mit "Spül"händen  |supergri .

Eddy (ehemalig bekennender OPEL-Fahrer)  |wavey:


----------



## Micky (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

@ Gerstmichel: *Weder OPEL noch VW*, aber ein anderes solides Mittelklasseauto das seit 110 tkm (bis auf neue Reifen und neue Bremsbelägen) bisher keine Macken hatte. 
Sollte jetzt aber keine GRUNDSATZDISKUSSION über Opel, VW oder sonst eine Marke entfachen, aber das Auto ist nun mal des Mannes liebstes Spielzeug...
Alos, Puls wieder auf NORMAL runterdrehen !!! :-D


----------



## gerstmichel (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Anglerboard Aufkleber – Bedarf?!*

Du, weisst du, für mich ist ein Auto ein Hilfsmittel um mich von A nach B zu bringen :g , da krich ich keinen Puls und auch keinen Stiel, Allus hat der nich und kricht der nich #c , das einzige Tuning was ich ihm gönne ist der Angelboardaufkleber. :m 

Ansonsten lauf ich da nicht heiss, und ob das Gefährt ein Popel oder ein Auweh, ein Platzda oder Zermedes, ein Boasche oder ein Fair? Ah nie! ist, das ist mir so wurscht  . Also nix für ungut, wir tun doch alle angeln tun...:m


----------

